

Ask HN: How much equity to grant an "Advisor? - KleinmanB

My company is bringing on a very key advisor and I wanted to know if anyone has a formula or a personal anecdote on how to decide the level of equity to grant this person.
======
mmaunder
0.1 to 0.25% is normal. I'm an advisor to several startups and have equity in
this range in the form of options. I advise a few startups without having an
equity stake and don't mind that I don't have a stake. I find that most
startups that do offer equity are doing it to make it official and so they can
tell the investors they're courting rather than because they want to motivate
their advisor. Often advisors are brought on board for the social proof rather
than out of any strategic need.

------
jconley
To venture hacks: <http://venturehacks.com/articles/advisors>

~~~
KleinmanB
Big Fat Gracias

------
maxharris
pg says, "Be careful about getting advisors. An advisor is just somebody who
doesn’t believe in you or your idea enough to invest in it."

